# Need somone to hold my hand on this one.



## CEhopeful (21 Jan 2006)

hello,
I am quite close to getting sworn in, but, I am very stuck between sig ops and infantry. Im a tall slim guy, 6'7-195. and I am just wondering if any of you greta folks out thtere could list soem pors and cons for me of being my size and being a sig.op and Infantry. ANy help would be great, you wont be making my decison for me , I just need some insight. Thanks.


----------



## geo (21 Jan 2006)

CE...
what is it that you want to do with yourself?
Do you have interests? - are you technicaly inclined?
Infantrymen & Signallers come in all sizes and weight categories.
A good fit is a question of integrating your interests with what you will be doing with yourself for the forseable future... 

Combat Engineers is another great trade BUT.... it's not for everyone


----------



## CEhopeful (21 Jan 2006)

well,
I like guns, I like hiking, Im a big fan of teamwork. THe idea of staying outsifde for a whoel week with little food or sleep is kind of detering, but once I realaize Im nto alone, Im sure I could hack it. Signal operator sounds fun too though, sounds almost as exciting as infantry. I dont really plan on doing anything wiht my CF career other then havign a CF career.Im in it for the experience. Sig ops porbbaly get a bit more sleep, and inside, but Im not joining for a summer camp experience. I realllly want to get deployed, Im young and single, and have quite a neutral state of mind. overall I want adventure. Any more insight would be great. Thanks!P.S, I can only do about 25 push ups right now because my fram is so damn long, pits hard to get up there. Thanks!


----------



## Armymedic (21 Jan 2006)

Its not the size of your body that matters,
but the size of your heart and the willingness for you to put forth max effort...

Its a decision only you can make.


----------



## CEhopeful (21 Jan 2006)

TYPO KING.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (22 Jan 2006)

> hello,
> I am quite close to getting sworn in, but, I am very stuck between sig ops and infantry. Im a tall slim guy, 6'7-195. and I am just wondering if any of you greta folks out thtere could list soem pors and cons for me of being my size and being a sig.op and Infantry. ANy help would be great, you wont be making my decison for me , I just need some insight. Thanks.



Well, based on ALL of the info you gave there...  :

Although I dont think this really matters, I will point out that, being 6'7, you'll stand out like a sore thumb during any sort of attack, so attention is likely to be braught to you, meaning that you could very well be attracting fire


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2006)

Hero - don't know what your background happens to be - the days of signallers being RAMFs are pretty much over. Front lines & rear echelons very often overlap so that signallers and infatrymen are both in harms way.

I would suggest that a visit to a recruiting centre & a talk with one or some of the recruiters could be appropriate - there are usually some from a number of trades and will be better suited to give ou some informed advice.


----------



## CEhopeful (22 Jan 2006)

THanks a lot for the information.Appreciate it.


----------



## buckwild (23 Jan 2006)

Let us know what you decide!! And remember your the only one who can decide!!! Good luck


----------



## GO!!! (24 Jan 2006)

Your body composition has nothing to do with being in the infantry, don't let that deter you.

Sig ops spend alot of time setting up and fixing radios that infanteers break in my unit, and most of them spend quite alot of time in the field too, albeit usually attached to a CP. Regular shifts, lots of coffee and alot of driving seem to characterise their jobs. I would'nt want to do it - but to each his own.


----------



## gun plumber (24 Jan 2006)

Like has been said here,theres more trades to pick from than just 2.
Why not consider Weapons Tech? In depth knowledge of all weapons platforms including turrets,Mentally challenging,deployment opportunities and teamwork is paramount in any maintenance organization.
If you want more info,PM me.


----------



## Forgotten_Hero (26 Jan 2006)

> Have you seen the size of some of those infanteers, or anyone else in any trade in the CF? Bloody huge some of them are.
> 
> As a girl I know likes to say, size don't matter...it's how you use it. Don't base your trade decision on your body size, or inaccurate and out-of-lane info like the stuff quoted above.



I wasnt advocating chosing a trade based on that. I was merely trying to show that he didnt give enough info to help him out.


----------



## CEhopeful (28 Jan 2006)

Well, no decision made yet, but still pretty 50/50.I appreciate therepsonses, very helpful. I get my docrtos noteback, saying my heart surgery at age 1 is not an issue, so Im glad for that, Im going ot hand in my eye doctor info and doctor info on February 7th, so hoefully, I will hear from borden before MArch, Im veyr excited, wheichever trade I get. I ran 3 miles in 23:00 today, Im getting very ready. Thanks!


----------



## Castle (3 Feb 2006)

to be honest with ya, size isn't a problem. i know a sigpig who was 6'7 270... however tradewise it's pretty close to an infantry soldier, pick something else. and as for fitting into a lsvw...it'll be cramped.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (11 Feb 2006)

I'm gonna go out on a limb for a moment here and say, if you're the kinda guy likes to work harder than everyone else, be trained harder than everyone else, and work longer than everyone else, and then at the end of the day want to do it all over again, go Infantry.

If you like to be somewhere on the side line looking at the "hard working people" and think, damn, those poor buggers,  I'm glad thats not me.   

Don't go Infantry.
(not being sarcastic here either, I'm not Infantry, and I'm glad I'm not.  But I sure give those guys respect.)


----------

